# 0190-Nummern



## vinc5nt (5. März 2002)

Hallo,

ich hab von Bekannten mitbekommen dass die welche kennen bei denen durchgänig eine 0190/0180 Nummer angewählt wurde auch wenn sie gar nicht im internet waren ! 
wie kann man rauskriegen ob so etwas bei einem passiert oder nicht 
würde man sie mit netstat -a/-s sehen ? 
und was kann man dagegen machen ... ich glaub die haben sich die durhc edonkey oder so geholt 

naja wie auhc immer.



Tschüss


----------



## Eyewitness (5. März 2002)

Jede durchschnittliche Antiviren oder Antitrojaner Software sollte solche sogenannten Dialer automatisch erkennen und dann beseitigen. Ich würde Deinen Bekannten raten, sich eine Firewall anzulegen, zum Beispiel die von Agnitum, damit die immer eine genaue Übersicht über jede einzelne Netzwerkverbindung haben.


----------



## silence (6. März 2002)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/


----------



## Maniacy (7. März 2002)

*dialerschutz*

kann ich nur empfehlen! Hab ich auch benutzt, als ich noch ISDN hatte.

ACHTUNG:
Wenn du DSL hast und also dein PC NICHT direkt am Telefonnetz hängt (auch nicht über eine seperate ISDN Karte für Notfälle) brauchst du dir sowiedo keine Sorgen zu machen. Meines Wissens, bauen alle Dialer ihre Netzwerkverbindungen über die DFÜ-Verbindung übers Telefonnetz auf... (also nicht über deinen PPPoE-Treiber)


----------



## vinc5nt (7. März 2002)

ich hab mir das da nochmal angeguckt und da war direkt ne Dialer.exe drauf und die hab ich gelöscht dann wurde sie auch nicht mehr per explorer.exe aufgeruft ! (billig)
und meine ELtern werden bei uns eh die 0190 nummern sperren lassen und DSL haben wir auch + Router .... d.h. ich brauch nichts bzgl. Dialern befürchten ... oder ?


----------



## Psyclic (7. März 2002)

nä


----------



## silence (7. März 2002)

noe


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

das is natürlich die sicherste Lösung:
einfach die 0190er Nummer sperren lassen.

Hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass viele Hotlines so nicht mehr erreichbar sind.
Oder Handylogobestellung.. auch fast unmöglich 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Eyewitness (8. März 2002)

Handylogobestellung kann man dann ja immer noch übers Handy machen. 
Halte ich aber so für die vernünftigste Lösung, dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief, mit Ausnahme der Dialer, die eine Auslandsnummer anrufen.....


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

Alternativlösung:

ISDN:
1 Nummer (zum Telefonieren, in Benutzung) -> 0190 sperren
1 Nummer (zum Telefonieren, nur in Ausnahmefällen in Benutzung -> 0190 nicht sperren
1 Nummer (zum Surfen) -> 0190 sperren

so hat man den absoluten Schutz gegen die 0190er Nummern und kann trotzdem Hotlines anrufen...

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## vinc5nt (8. März 2002)

...aber wer benutzt hotlines schon freiwillig ? 
wenn es soweit kommt dass ich ne hotline anrufe, wird mein telefon eh nicht funktionieren, da es dann die Telekom Hotline sein würde  die cih auf grund der nicht vorhandenen Verbindung versuchen würde zu erreichen  
aber egal Ich hoffe ich bin jetzt bewahrt vor einem Bösen erwachen


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

hmmm...
DU würdest die nicht benutzen, ICH würde die nicht benutzen.

Aber er vielleicht?!
sei doch nich immer so pauschal 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Flame (8. März 2002)

also, wer hat gesagt, das die immer 0190er nummern nehmen? (diedialerprogger)

am besten man investiert die paar kröten und marschiert zu mychannel in den onlineshop. man kann sich auch 0190blocker zuppeln.
ansonsten fällt mir nur ein, das mychannel da richtig auf zack ist.
da bekomm ich auch regelmäßig newsletter, wo vor neuen dialern & viren gewarnt wird. es gibt auch schon welche die zocken pauschal 300€ ab.  echt mies.

wie aber eine verbindung bestehen kann, wenn man nicht im netzt ist, ist mir ein rätzel.

also nun verschiedenen lösungswege:

1. strippe ziehn
2. geeignete schutzsoftware installen
3. gar nicht auf irgendwelchen seiten surfen, die sowas beherbergen (ist ab0r schwierig, da ist punkt 1 einfacher)

zu guter letzt, wer sich mit dsl in sicherheit wiegt, der wird dies nicht mehrt lange tun. die ersten dsl dialer werden schon gecodet.


----------



## Eyewitness (8. März 2002)

Man muß nicht zwangsweise Software kaufen, aber meistens ist es doch empfehlenswert. Ich kann nur Agnitum Outpost Pro empfehlen. Ist zwar eine Firewall, zeigt aber auch alles an, was mit Dialern zu tun haben könnte.  Zusammen mit nem guten Virenscanner kann einem eigentlich nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

> zu guter letzt, wer sich mit dsl in sicherheit wiegt, der wird dies nicht mehrt lange tun. die ersten dsl dialer werden schon gecodet.



, die aber nur funzen, wenn man NICHT hinter einem Linux-Router hängt 

Tip: Linux Router (Fli4L) bei Ebay ersteigern. Rentiert sich aber nur bei nem Heim-Netzwerk und DSL-Flat.


MfG
Maniacy


----------



## vinc5nt (9. März 2002)

aber eigentlich ist das doch gesetztlich gar nicht legal oder ? ist man da verpflichtet zu zahelen ? 
das ist doch im Grunde genommen so als würdest du einfach bei jmd was vom Konto abbuchen.
Man willigt doch nicht ein was zu zahlen, man wird dazu gezwungen und das kann doch nicht legal sein ?


----------



## Eyewitness (10. März 2002)

Nein, Du mußt erstmal beweisen, daß Du diese Nummer nicht anrufen wolltest. Schließlich hast Du, bzw. Dein Rechner diese Nummer gewählt, weswegen, das ist für das Telekommunikationsunternehmen vollkommen uninteressant. Die wollen ihre Kosten decken und wenn Du nicht klar beweisen kannst, daß Du die Nummer nicht freiwillig gewählt hast, dann hast Du auch keine Chancen.

Zu sagen, das wäre ein Dialer gewesen hilft Dir nicht, denn das würden dann ziemlich viele sagen, die 0190er Nummern freiwillig wählen. 

Im Normalfall stehen Deine Chancen da ziemlich miserabel!


----------



## vinc5nt (10. März 2002)

das ist doch voll der Beschiss ! denen ist man dann ja voll ausgeliefert.
Aber sind "firmen" die solche Dialer verwenden nicht schon bekannt ? ...muss doch irgendwie auffällig sein wenn dutzende von Leuten ein und den selben 0190 Anbieter auf Dialer verklage oder ?


----------



## Flame (10. März 2002)

Das ist ja das Problem, denn DU als Endverbraucher bist in der Beweispflicht. Nicht die telekom, die die Kosten über die Telefonrechnung einzieht.

Oftmals hilft Dir dann nur noch ein Verbraucherschutzverband oder ein Anwalt. Viele aber zahlen, da es ihnen peinlich ist. Und das nutzen die aus.
Ja, es sind auch viele Unternehmen bekannt, die nur abzocken. Aber ist es doch rein rechnerisch bewiesen, lieber ein paar tausend Mark Strafe zu zahlen, und im Gegenzug aber weitere tausend Mark zu verdienen. 

Im Endeffekt also ne miese Sache, die aber funktioniert, solange der Kunde sich nicht wehrt, bzw wehren kann.

Es liegt also am Verbraucher, den Kommunikationsanbietern und am Staat, solchen Firmen den garaus zu machen.

Quelle Newsletter von MyChannel:

Liebe Kunden und Freunde von My Channel,
endlich wird auch die Politik gegen Wucherdialer aktiv. Verbraucherministerin Renate Künast hat angekündigt, gegen unseriöse Dialer-Anbieter vorzugehen. Und endlich gibt es auch einen nachhaltigen Schutz vor gefährlichen Active-X-Komponenten auf Internetseiten, die auf Ihrem Rechner Prozesse starten können, selbständig Dialer installieren oder Sie auf ganz andere Seiten umleiten, als die, die Sie angewählt haben. Mehr dazu in diesem Newsletter...

Endlich Cookies und Active-X im Griff:
Neue Sicherheitssoftware "X-Kontrolle"
Eine neue Sicherheitssoftware aus dem Hause My Channel schließt eine gefährliche Sicherheitlücke:

Gute Cookies und schlechte Cookies - nützliche Active-X und äußerst gefährliche Active-X. Mit der von Microsoft entwickelten Active-X-Technologie können Sie im Internet kleine Filme ansehen oder schicke 3D-Animationen. Das funktioniert, weil Active-X über den Internet Explorer die Online-Installation eigenständiger Programme auf ihrem Computer erlaubt. Und das ist das Gefährliche: Die im Internet Explorer eingebaute Active-X Technologie basiert auf dem Download von Binärcode. Wenn Sie beim Surfen auf eine mit einem Active-X Applet ausgestattete Seite kommen, werden nicht nur Texte und kleine Filmchen angezeigt, sondern auch Programme auf Ihren Rechner geladen und ausgeführt. Im ungünstigsten Fall merken Sie gar nicht, dass ein Active-X Applet in eine Web-Seite eingebunden ist,während Sie sich die Seite anschauen und sich in trügerischer Sicherheit wähnen.

Ein Active-X Applet ist nichts anderes als ein normales Windows-Programm.Es kann alles was jedes andere Windows-Programm auch kann: 

==> Daten von Ihrer Festplatte versenden 
==> Viren und Trojaner installieren 
==> die Festplatte formatieren 

Um Sicherheitsprobleme auszuschließen, hat Microsoft ein Zertifizierungssystem eingeführt. Der User hat aber in der Regel keine Möglichkeit die im Binärcode vorliegenden Active-X Applets auf Bedrohungen hin zu untersuchen. Active-X-Downloads basieren also auf "blindem" Vertrauen der Internetuser. 


Und diesen Umstand nutzen mittlerweile immer mehr Dialeranbieter aus. Dialer-Downloads werden immer wieder automatisch ausgeführt (sogenannte "Donwload-Class"). So kann der User manche Dialer manuell so oft löschen wie er will, die Dialer laden sich aus dem Netz immer wieder neu herunter.

Mit "X-Kontrolle" von My Channel können Sie genau das verhindern: Bei Dialern, bei Trojanern oder anderen ausführbaren Programmen. Per Hand kann man zwar die Active-X-Komponente löschen, aber nicht verhindern, dass sie erneut heruntergeladen wird. Das übernimmt jetzt "X-Kontrolle" für Sie. Sie können mit X-Control alle neu heruntergeladenen Active-X-Komponenten auflisten, ihre Herkunftseite und ihren Platz auf der Festplatte herausbekommen. Aktive-X-Elemente können deaktiviert und gelöscht werden. 

Ausserdem können Sie mit dem Programm Ihre Cookies kontrollieren. Mit X-Kontrolle ist es möglich, alle neu heruntergeladenen Cookies aufzulisten, ihren Inhalt zu betrachten und sie zu löschen. Cookies können in eine weiße und eine schwarze Liste gepackt werden. Die Cookies in der schwarzen Liste werden bei jedem erneuten herunterladen automatisch nach Programmstart gelöscht. 

Viel Sicherheit für wenig Geld.
Unser Einführungspreis: nur 17,50 EUR
Systemvoraussetzungen: Win 95/98/ME/NT/2000/XP 
Jetzt bestellen: http://schutzsoftware.info/?id=34
Noch mehr Infos: http://www.mychannel.de/xkontrolle.html



Kurzmeldungen:

Endlich: Ministerium will gegen Wucherdialer vorgehen
Vor einer Woche haben wir über den schlimmsten Wucher-Dialer berichtet (900 EUR). Jetzt wird endlich auch die Politik gegen die neuen Wucherdialer aktiv: Verbraucherministerin Renate Künast hat angekündigt, "diesem üblen Betrug" mit Programmen, die bis zu 900 Euro für einen einzigen Anruf an sich raffen, ein Ende setzen. 

Die seriösen Anbieter und die Telekommunikationsunternehmen seien hier gefordert, konsequent vorzugehen und die "Schwarzen Schafe" der Branche vom Markt zu verdrängen. Gelinge dies nicht in angemessener Frist, werde das Ministerium entsprechende Änderungen der gesetzlichen Regelungen initiieren - so Künast.

Mehr Infos zum Thema unter http://www.sicherheitsnews.info
Schutz gegen Dialer: http://www.connectionwatch.de


Telekom: "900-EUR-Dialer hat vor Gericht keinen Bestand"
Zum 900-Euro-Dialer hat sich jetzt auch die Deutsche Telekom AG zu Wort gemeldet. In einem Interview mitder Zeitschrift "PC Games" sagte Telekom-Sprecher Walter Genz: “Fakt ist, dass diese Summe von 900 Euro vor keinem Gericht Bestand haben wird. Die gebotene Leistung steht ja in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis”.Solche Tarife würden - so Genz - von der Telekom auch nicht angeboten. Es handele sich um einen Drittanbieter.

Mehr Infos zum Thema unter http://www.sicherheitsnews.info
Schutz gegen Dialer: http://www.connectionwatch.de


http://www.Sicherheitsnews.Info: Neues Portal für Netzsicherheit
Unsere 0190-News finden Sie nun unter einer "griffigen" Internetadresse: http://www.sicherheitsnews.info. My Channel arbeitet daran, die Info-Seite zu einem umfassenden Sicherheitsportal auszubauen.

Es wird ein Redaktionssystem integriert, das uns ermöglicht, aktuelle Meldungen in Windeseile ins Internet zu stellen. Für die User gibt es zahlreiche Sicherheitsforen, Sicherheitschats - und für jeden gratis: eine kostenlose lebenslange Mailadresse.

Vorerst ist die Seite http://www.mychannel.de/0190-news.html auf die neue Domain geroutet, damit Sie unsere Dialer-Nachrichten ab sofort unter einer prägnanten Adresse finden. Das gesamte Portal Sicherheitsnews.INFO mit allen Features geht schon in wenigen Wochen online.
....


----------



## vinc5nt (10. März 2002)

WOW das ist ja ein brocken  da werde ich mich jetzt mal durch knabbern


----------

